# 5/5 Spearfishing Trip



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Took a ride out to Avocet and a couple more close in. Pretty decent day with plenty of fish in the box. Viz was fair and there was just enough current to be annoying!! Jeremy and Brandon bailed out on a weed line and shot a couple of Chicken dolphin. There were 4 Gopros on the trip so I am sure there will be video to follow. Divvers were Drizz, Coolbluestreak and his Bride, MillerTime. Also had Cajun Spearit buddyboat along with us.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Great diving with you guys!!! That is a nice haul!! Anytime you gusy are up for another trip, let us know.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Look at those killers! I wish I could take more credit for the haul but we all have off days I suppose. Thanks again for the ride capt Swander!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You have a great boat Steve, glad I could join in on the fun. Can't wait to get out again. 1st time shooting a mahi was pretty cool though. Didn't get much video but I will try and post it later on today.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/41656679
Here is my video. Not much but at least something.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I like it, at least you have some spearing on camera!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't worry there is always next time. Hopefully next weekend.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well Steve, here is your lionfish and it is good!
I mean really good, looks like I need a safe way to collect them and I'll be doing more of it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

*Dinner*

Here is the black snapper from yesterday that Bianca blackened for dinner tonight. 
View attachment 48127

What else was in the pan? Couldn't have been just that one lion fish.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We had lionfish, black snapper, and mahi mahi. 
Gotta love where we live, I know this beats buffalo for you and central WI for me.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Buffalo? Hmmm don't have any memory of that place, isn't that where it snows a lot? Did you actually get much meat of those mahi?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, not as much as the Aj of course but, they were good.


----------

